# Would you date this girl? [pic]



## Secretaz

Would you date a girl who has as small boobs as the girl in this pic?


----------



## Marakunda

Why not?

If she was a completely rotten person hell no. But physically she looks pretty great. You can't know someone by taking one look at em, can ya? And at the end of the day that IS pretty important.

I guess it depends on what kind of person she is.


----------



## Evo

Why does it say fail?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

Evo said:


> Why does it say fail?


Because she has the chest of a man


----------



## Flame Sixtyone

But she still is out of my league...


----------



## Tentative

Based on just looks, no. I don't find her attractive, but it's not her boobs, it's her face. She's also too skinny.


----------



## Mlochail

Yes I would, I find it cute.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Sure, young healthy people are attractive, proportions aren't so important. I wouldn't want to be that flat myself, but I'm a much harsher judge of myself than anyone else.


----------



## Monotony

Based on looks no don't like her face and I really don't like tans.


----------



## Tyler Bro

She looks nice.


----------



## fonz

Yeah,probably


----------



## forex

HardRock said:


> But she still is out of my league...


lol :clap


----------



## DesperateOne

I would, but she wouldn't date me for certain.


----------



## Georgette

DesperateOne said:


> I would, but she wouldn't date me for sure.


 funny 

Dating someone really does not have much to do with physical _attractiveness. For some people it's good for another not. When one's so shy they cannot talk physical attractiveness can be the only thing that can attract others. But after some time they get bored of such a person.  _


----------



## Dissonance

Tentative said:


> Based on just looks, no. I don't find her attractive, but it's not her boobs, it's her face. She's also too skinny.


This for me, it's also the Jersey Shore tan that's a negative.


----------



## Chirp

Did you make this thread because you're insecure about how big _your_ boobs are?


----------



## successful

**** no.

No chest.
No ***.
No Shape.
Too Skinny.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

I'd play Boggle with her maybe. _Maybe._


----------



## successful

Skylaishot said:


> Why not?
> 
> If she was a completely rotten person hell no. *But physically she looks pretty great.* You can't know someone by taking one look at em, can ya? And at the end of the day that IS pretty important.
> 
> I guess it depends on what kind of person she is.


----------



## SambaBus

successful said:


>


They're entitled to an opinion you know.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

successful said:


>


----------



## Milco

Her wearing such a skimpy outfit isn't exactly helping attraction, but meh, that's maybe just me.
(Gimme a girl that knows how to rock a sweater and I'm swoon! :lol)


----------



## DesperateOne

successful said:


> **** no.
> 
> No chest.
> No ***.
> No Shape.
> Too Skinny.


And I thought I was shallow...:sus


----------



## Chirp

DesperateOne said:


> And I thought I was shallow...:sus


Uhh, we're being asked to judge whether or not we'd date somebody based solely on one picture.

What do you expect?

Oh and, I wouldn't hit it.
If I wanted to sleep with somebody that looked like a 12 year old boy, I'd sleep with a 12 year old boy.


----------



## Dissonance

Chirp said:


> Uhh, we're being asked to judge whether or not we'd date somebody based solely on one picture.
> 
> What do you expect?
> 
> Oh and, I wouldn't hit it.
> If I wanted to sleep with somebody that looked like a 12 year old boy, I'd sleep with a 12 year old boy.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Chirp said:


> I'd sleep with a 12 year old boy.


Go on...


----------



## Chirp

Dissonance said:


>














StevenGlansberg said:


> Go on...


----------



## leave me alone

Small boobs and being skinny, I could deal with, but I don't find her face attractive, so probably not.


----------



## Twelve Keyz

nah... she's just not attractive imo


----------



## ImWeird

StevenGlansberg said:


>


Hahaha.


----------



## arnie

She's definitely attractive, but I would need to know about her personality before I could date her.


----------



## arnie

HardRock said:


> Because she has the chest of a man


Anything more than a handful is a waste.


----------



## remixkilla

I would


----------



## Chirp

arnie said:


> Anything more than a handful is a waste.


But her chest wouldn't even fill a child's hand.


----------



## arnie

Chirp said:


> But her tits wouldn't even fill a child's hand.


Obviously we need to get her over here so we can find out. :b


----------



## rgrwng

too tan for my tastes. she might be able to fit in most luggage bags, for easy transportation. i would not, until i see what her mom looks like first.


----------



## pita

I need to stop looking at these threads.


----------



## pita

Chirp said:


> But her tits wouldn't even fill a child's hand.


*finds it hard to believe this poster is actually a female*


----------



## Perfectionist

Pita I'd date you over the girl in the pic.


----------



## Chirp

pita said:


> *finds it hard to believe this poster is actually a female*


Uh, why?


----------



## pita

Chirp said:


> Uh, why?


Because you speak like a dude.

A nasty one.


----------



## Chirp

pita said:


> Because you speak like a dude.
> 
> A nasty one.


Well, I can assure you I'm female.

I'm curious though, why would you associate my attitude with men?


----------



## SoWrongItsRight

Chirp said:


> Well, I can assure you I'm female.
> 
> I'm curious though, why would you associate my attitude with men?


Because you are being very harsh on the women's chest size. She can't help what she has or doesn't have.

Plus you're saying you would not bang her because she looks 12. Why would you anyways?


----------



## Ventura

pita said:


> I need to stop looking at these threads.


People need to stop making these threads. :blank

**Thread lock*
*This is a 'family friendly' website, talk like what is being talked about, would be considered, a bit far. *


----------

